# Is this a sign of Velvet?



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5g
What temperature is your tank? 77-82 (night and day)
Does your tank have a filter? biological filtration.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes its part of the "filter"
Is your tank heated? No need yet, its very hot in the house
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Live Mosquito larvae 
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day 6 days a week, about 6-8 larvae day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 3 days then 50% while vac gravel then 3 more days and siphon about 75-80% Leaving just enough to cover him 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? Above
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Tetra aquasafe in 75% spring water, 25% tap water and a dried oak leaf

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate: 3.5
pH: Not sure
Hardness: Not sure
Alkalinity: Not sure

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? A little scale missing from his head, when he only has one soft plant and a little cave, no sharp edges as far as i can tell. The only thing i did differently was that today i added an oak leaf floating in his tank, id read good things about it here, maybe he attacked it and scraped himself?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No change as of yet
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Tonight 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)?Got him 2 1.2 months ago 



He has a red spot on his head, i noticed it walking by and looking closely it looked like a missing scale, i took a few pictures... Someone recommended posting here, that it may be velvet, i hope not, im very good with my water changes =/


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Its looking more brown now that about an hour has passed, im looking with a flashlight, as far as i can tell, thats the only discolored spot.


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

From what I understand, Velvet would look like a gold dusting on your fish. You may want to pm Old Fish Lady about this particular problem if she does not reply soon. I believe I have read posts from her about the topic. Or perhaps Thunderloon? I know I've seen lots of very informative posts from Thunderloon. Hope someone can help!


----------

